# Help! Screen goes nuts on JB..



## alprazolam (Aug 8, 2011)

I have tried loading several different, CM10 based JB ROMs, and I end up with the same result. Everything works OK for a bit, then a nasty bug creeps up. See the attached pic. I get this regardless of which screen I am on. It will either stay this way until reboot or sometimes go back to normal for a while. From my searches, this doesn't seem to be a common issue with others.


----------



## Striatum_bdr (Apr 25, 2012)

Try to download Chainfire 3d from market and install the open gl driver.


----------



## alprazolam (Aug 8, 2011)

Striatum_bdr said:


> Try to download Chainfire 3d from market and install the open gl driver.


Gave that a shot. After attempting to install the driver, my tablet froze on the Asus boot screen. Had to go into recovery and flash a nandroid backup. Tried again with a clean CM10 and same thing. Back on ICS and this doesn't happen at all.


----------



## jiffy1080 (Apr 22, 2012)

alprazolam said:


> Gave that a shot. After attempting to install the driver, my tablet froze on the Asus boot screen. Had to go into recovery and flash a nandroid backup. Tried again with a clean CM10 and same thing. Back on ICS and this doesn't happen at all.


You try checking disable hardware overlays?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alprazolam (Aug 8, 2011)

jiffy1080 said:


> You try checking disable hardware overlays?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


I did not. I'll try that and report back.


----------



## alprazolam (Aug 8, 2011)

I cannot check anything until I install the open gl driver. Which I can't do because I get stuck on the Asus boot ani anytime I try to install it with the required reboot.


----------



## jiffy1080 (Apr 22, 2012)

alprazolam said:


> I did not. I'll try that and report back.


The disable hw overlays is in dev options.

>Insert clever quote from my GS3 here


----------



## jermaine151 (Aug 26, 2011)

This will be resolved on my blackbean rom very soon.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jermaine151 (Aug 26, 2011)

Give this blackbean 3 preview a try. I think the black lines should be gone:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32357-rombaked-tf201-blackbean-2-8-15/page__st__190#entry927679

Hurry because it will only be available for a few hours and then gone til official release.


----------

